# alien buck euro mount



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had a cabalas euro kit i got with a gift cert since christmas, so i took the leap. i boiled the skinned, frozen skull into a pot of water with sodium bicarbonite (baking soda) for 40 minutes. i did cover the antlers in foil (5 layers) because i could feel the heat comming around the sides of the pot and didnt want to damage them. it was pretty easy. i think i used too much baking soda because it eroded some skull away. suppost to be 1/4 cup per gallon and i just guesstamated instead of measuring, next time i will. once the meat was soft, i used, a long screwdriver to break up the brain, then i used the garden hose and blew out all the brain matter, scraped and wire brushed the remaining flesh off the rest of the skull. i did the scrap/boil a few time until it was clean. i then let it dry in the sun for a day, cleanded off all the remaining bits of flesh and used a paint brush the cover the skull inside and out with hydrogen peroxide, being very carefull not to get any peroxide on the antlers. i then just left it in the sun to dry. i did the peroxide treatment 4 more days (5 total) let it dry one more day in the sun and mounted it to the wall plaque that came in the kit. it doesnt smell and i think it looks great.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Looks good to me. I'll have to try it. I started using tanning kits to do my own hides this year. Anyway to save a buck or two. (pun intended) Did you use an outdoor turkey fryer set-up?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes, i did it outside in a ceramic coated pot on the turkey frier (it smelled pretty bad and i surely wouldnt want my house to smell like that). i heard the the baking soda will react with aluminum and turn the skull black. not sure if its true, but i didnt want to chance it.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow looks great, nice work......have you ever thought about using beetles? Seems like a lot less work and a natural way of doing things for the same results. I'm gonna try it on some small game soon and maybe try it on a deer skull later on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bugs can take up to 6 months and i would of had to buy them, i already had the kit. a friend of mine killed a buck a few years ago, dug a hole and burried the whole head/antlers. he said he dug it up just before the next bow season and it was clean. i havent seen it (he wont show me), so i dont know how it looks (or smells:S). my mount was actually really easy to do. 

by the way, if i killed the buck it the beetle video, it'd be getting a full cape mount, not a euro mount, that things a monster.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks nice, Tom.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow Tom,
Looks nice. Neat antler configuration.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Ezbite, I been meaning to ask this of you. Did that buck have any injuries when you shot him. My first buck was a 9 pt. that was all narly like yours but I figured it was because he lost a leg from the knee down early that season, it was still a little red and healing. That would have deformed his rack during the growth period.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys and Header, he was perfectly healthy and tasty


----------

